# wide wheels for Ariens 28 pro



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone replaced the skinny 16’’ wheels on an Ariens 28 Pro? I am searching for chains and as recommended by others here in the forum, I should be looking for NET chains. And sure enough I have found many, one supplier recommended in the forum is found on Ebay. But again, the chains so far seem to be for wider wheels such as 16’’X 6 +’’ vs 16’’X4.8’’ provided by Ariens.

Sure the tires supplied with Ariens looks like it could power through anything with their huge cleats. My experience over the years from snowblowing my driveway is that cleats mean little, chains are what will really move a machine especially when cleaning driveways and walk ways that are sloped. 

So now I wonder if the best long time solution is to simply replace the existing tires/wheels with others having the same diameter but a wider width and simple ladder chains that are easily found and inexpensive. So I am searching......no cigars yet but in the mean time there may be others who faced a similar dilemma.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

We use 400x480x8 deep lug Rotary # 5565 for max trac.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but the Pro Hydro 28 comes with 16 x 6.5" wheels. 


https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/professional/hydro-pro-28-efi


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The Pro 32 and 36 use the wider wheels and tires too.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i run two blowers in the same areas ( home use), one chained, one with modern tires..no chains.
slopes, eod and drifts, i do like the chains, but have not had a traction issue with the modern unchained tires under the exact same conditions.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

nwcove said:


> but have not had a traction issue with the modern unchained tires under the exact same conditions.


One day if you do start having issues with the tires just put fresh rubber on. Soft rubber makes a world of difference on ice and snow.


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a pro 28 and a long sloped driveway, I have had no need for chains yet even though its gone through some pretty wicked stuff. 

Also, I like that it's a breeze to move around in the garage. With chains, it would actually take an effort...lol

I am pretty sure I'd feel different if I get it stuck though.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Based on my own thoughts and what others here are saying, unless you get a lot of ice, I'd try it without chains first before deciding if they money / effort is worth it.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for all of your suggestions! What I will do after reading all your contributions is to try the machine this winter and see how things go. I am thoroughly disappointed with Ariens who saw fit to use wider wheels/tires on the 28 Hydro along with the 32 and the 36 machines as I learned today reading your responses. I thought I had put enough product research into my purchase prior to my purchase now I wish that I had gone with the Hydro instead of the Pro.

My only reason for purchasing the 28 Pro over the 28 Hydro is the solid reputation that the old reliable disk on wheel transmissions have earned over decades. Heck, even lawn mowers use similar technology. I can almost read the minds of many who will read this post.....” hey those wheels and tires are just fine!’’ Followed by how I would respond....’’well, why did Ariens use larger tires on the 28 Hydro?

Again....THANKS GUYS, your inputs are valuable!!!

Foggysail


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You also want to consider that the width of a tire spreads out more of the weight. To a certain point a narrow tire in certain circumstances has more traction because there is more PSI on the tires contact surface. This might be the case on ice. A wider tire might paddle through snow better. NOT an engineer just thinking it thorough as I know my wide tires on my Tbird corner great on dry pavement but are less sure on rain and I can't even try an inch of snow as the front tires just act like plows.

Depending on how much ice you expect in your area you might want to go with the hydro's wider tires for snow or find the present ones are a good all around compromise for ice and snow.

I'd try to do without chains if you can. I hate the way chains shake the heck out of my arms and shoulders. The "net" or "X" style chains might be better at not having that I don't know. Always had the older standard style of wheel chain on lawn tires. I love the traction the newer aggressive style snow tires give. But that's just me.

.


----------



## AriensHydroPro28* (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a 28 Hydro Pro for use in my dirt driveway. Equipped with V-chains and it has a lot traction, I found it almost unbelievable. I'm glad it came with the tall, narrow tires, it bites much more into the ice, greater PSI and less flotation, compared to wide tires, which don't help traction at all. If I wanted it to look cool, I would install the wider tires and have less traction. But I don't, I'm only interested in capabilities, not looks. With all my years of heavy weather and heavy equipment, if Ariens had an option when I purchased it new, between the narrow tires or the wide tires, I would pick the narrow ones, without hesitation for maximum traction. I don't have a tracked version to compare it to but, I'm "very sure” this machine, as equipped, can provide MUCH more traction than anything available today, in icy conditions. I seen first hand, it leave a trail of chain marks on pure ice conditions last winter, with “zero” slippage, like it was on a cog, zero slippage. You can feel it bite into the ice, not like conventional chains which slip. Just due to science, the weight of the Pro machine, power of the engine and the most important part, narrow - tall tires, equipped with V-Chains, that bite into the ice with greater PSI vs. wider ties and everything else the same. Hands down MAXIMUM Traction available. Just how I feel and experienced, everyone has their own option.


----------



## AriensHydroPro28* (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's a picture.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Wide vs narrow is a tradeoff in snow. Narrow will dig through slush and deep, wet snow better. Wider will have more grip on ice and packed, dry snow, as those act more like pavement where more contact area gets you more grip, not just more contact pressure.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

AriensHydroPro28* said:


> I have a 28 Hydro Pro for use in my dirt driveway. Equipped with V-chains and it has a lot traction, I found it almost unbelievable. I'm glad it came with the tall, narrow tires, it bites much more into the ice, greater PSI and less flotation, compared to wide tires, which don't help traction at all. If I wanted it to look cool, I would install the wider tires and have less traction. But I don't, I'm only interested in capabilities, not looks. With all my years of heavy weather and heavy equipment, if Ariens had an option when I purchased it new, between the narrow tires or the wide tires, I would pick the narrow ones, without hesitation for maximum traction. I don't have a tracked version to compare it to but, I'm "very sure” this machine, as equipped, can provide MUCH more traction than anything available today, in icy conditions. I seen first hand, it leave a trail of chain marks on pure ice conditions last winter, with “zero” slippage, like it was on a cog, zero slippage. You can feel it bite into the ice, not like conventional chains which slip. Just due to science, the weight of the Pro machine, power of the engine and the most important part, narrow - tall tires, equipped with V-Chains, that bite into the ice with greater PSI vs. wider ties and everything else the same. Hands down MAXIMUM Traction available. Just how I feel and experienced, everyone has their own option.



Wide tires to look cool :3tens:!!!! LMFAO!


----------

